# S210 - Antrieb dem Technologieobjekt zuordnen



## Neurorancer (8 Dezember 2020)

Sehr geehrte Forum-Mitglieder,

habe ein paar Anfänger-Probleme mit dem S210-Antriebssystem.

Ich folge exakt der Doku, welche ich von Siemens bekommen habe uns komme an diesen Punkt nicht weiter:

https://support.industry.siemens.co....html#treeId=fca735f4e155d657c5c2694f8197b1fd


Antrieb dem Technologieobjekt zuordnen:





Ich kann den Antrieb einfach nicht auswählen.Der Hacken unten Rechts wird nicht grün 

Kann mir Jemand ein Tipp gaben, was ich tun soll.
Habe bestimmt was vergessen zu Aktivieren.

Bei den Antrieben ist ein Telegramm 105 angelegt.
Die Verbindung zwischen Steuerung und den Antrieben ist auch da.
Alles lässt sich fehlerfrei übersetzen.


----------



## Neurorancer (8 Dezember 2020)

Mir ist noch aufgefallen, dass beim reinklicken in das Feld folgende Meldung erscheint:

Die Ausgangsadresse des Antriebs-Telegrammes bzw. des analogen Sollwertes ist nicht eingestellt.

Ich schaue gleich die Doku nochmal durch ob ich was übersehen habe...


----------



## blackpeat (8 Dezember 2020)

Hast du vielleicht ein falsches Telegramm ausgewählt?

Für das TO müssen Standart Telegramme genutzt werden.


----------



## Neurorancer (8 Dezember 2020)

Habe im Antrieb das Telegramm 105 stehen...


----------



## Neurorancer (8 Dezember 2020)

Hier ist das Projekt:

https://1drv.ms/u/s!AptsBSGo69eghO1bRlIQnBymf0IEqA?e=ImUlM5


----------



## blackpeat (8 Dezember 2020)

Hm welche TIA Version hast du?

Ich hab den S210 selber noch nicht ausprobiert aber bei mir steht, im TO, unter Antriebstyp [ProfiDrive] noch Datenanbindung [Antrieb].

Hast du mal versucht das ganze als Positionierachse anzulegen? Wobei das keinen unterschied machen sollte.


----------



## Neurorancer (8 Dezember 2020)

Ich nitze TIA V15.1

Habe bereits verschiedene TO-Objekte probiert, mit dem selben Ergebnis.

Habe was interessantes gefunden:




Anscheinend ist das Telegramm 105 selbst noch nicht verschaltet.
Muss mir das mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## Neurorancer (8 Dezember 2020)

Habe den Antrieb entfernt und eingefügt, jetzt kann ich den Antrieb in dem Technologieobjekt auswählen.


----------



## Neurorancer (8 Dezember 2020)

Muss mich korrigieren: Habe bei der Auswahl des Antriebes den Hacken "Zeige alle Module"
aktiviert gehabt. Deswegen konnte ich jetzt den Antrieb wählen.

Jetzt bekomme ich diese Meldung:





Laut der Doku muss man den Hacken nicht setzen.
Ich glaube das ist wieder ein Fall für SIOS


----------



## Neurorancer (8 Dezember 2020)

Das komische ist, dass sich alles Fehlerfrei übersetzen lässt.
Es stehen auch überall grüne Hacken.




Sehr seltsam.

Habe ein Fall bei Siemens aufgemacht, mal schauen was man mir erzählen wird. 
Werde es dann mitteilen.

Eine Frage: Kann dam das S210-System irgendwie Simulieren?


----------



## blackpeat (8 Dezember 2020)

Meines Wissens kannst du nur das TO auf Simulation stellen.


----------



## Neurorancer (8 Dezember 2020)

Ich glaube die Konfiguration ist immer noch fehlerhaft, da bei dem Datentausch des Antriebes
das Telegramm 105 fehlt.


----------



## blackpeat (8 Dezember 2020)

Vielleicht geht das Telegramm 105 noch nicht stell mal auf Telegramm 5 um. Dann sollte es ohne Probleme laufen. Brauchst du die Erweiterung von Telegramm 105?


----------



## Neurorancer (8 Dezember 2020)

Habe meinen Fehler gefunden. 
Habe die falsche CPU aufgewählt (schäm)
Wenn ich eine T-CPU nehme, dann klappt das auch, oh man!

Trotztem die Frage: Kann man das S210-System vorab ohne Hardware simulieren?


----------



## ChristophD (8 Dezember 2020)

nein kann man nicht


----------



## zako (8 Dezember 2020)

... warum simuliert Du nicht das TO. Ich denke das ist das was Du willst.


----------



## Neurorancer (8 Dezember 2020)

Ja, genau das will ich!

Wenn das TO-funktioniert, dann weiß ich später dass es laufen wird!

Frage: Wie Simuliert man das TO?


----------



## Neurorancer (8 Dezember 2020)

Habe die Simulation gestartet und die Software geladen.

Dann habe ich gesehen, dass man bei den Technologieobjekten die Option "Virtuelle Achse" hat.

Frage: Kann ich meine Achsen normal projektieren und nur für den "Test" als Virtuelle Achse nutzen?


----------



## blackpeat (8 Dezember 2020)

Ja kannst du, einfach Virtuelle Achse oder etwas tiefer Simulation einschalten. gibt soweit ich weiß keinen unterschied.


----------



## Neurorancer (8 Dezember 2020)

blackpeat schrieb:


> Ja kannst du, einfach Virtuelle Achse oder etwas tiefer Simulation einschalten. gibt soweit ich weiß keinen unterschied.



Wow, das funktioniert! Juhu!

Eine Frage noch:  Gibt es von Siemens eine Doku wo man die richtige Abfolge der MC_Befehle sehen kann?
Ich möchte halt wissen in wie weit ich die Modes ändern kann, ohne dass es zu einem Fehler kommt.


----------



## Neurorancer (8 Dezember 2020)

Was mich vor allem interessiert, ist ob man eine Achse, welche im Mode "MC_GearIn" ist spontan auf "MC_MoveSuperimposed" schalten kann.
Denn ich muss bei den Folge-Achsen die Sollposition zu der Virtuellen-Achse verstellen können.


----------



## blackpeat (8 Dezember 2020)

SuperImposed überlagert ja nur deinen GearIn, der GearIn bliebt/kann theoretisch aktiv.

Einfach mal in der Hilfe nach den MC_GearIn oder so suchen da gibt es eine Tabelle wo du die Ablösung Funktionen sehen.


----------



## Reallife (9 Dezember 2020)

Im 1. Post hast du das falsche Objekt ausgewählt.

Du willst nicht die Bestellnummer sondern das Telegramm.


----------

